# Trail Cams for Trapping



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone on this site or does anyone know of others who have used trail cams for trapping? I am considering getting one and doing two things with it.

- One is test lures and baits.

-Two is learn about canines and cat behavior as they approach my sets.

I feel that even at 100.00 a piece I bet I can learn enough to pay for it in one season.

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I do Larry. A few of the guys around here do, they are a great tool to see what a bobcat does at the set, and helps them figure out why they get refusals to commit.... I need to call Bob Small, he makes a contraption for the trail cam so no one can walk off with it. I bet he would post some trail cam video.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have used them a little need to get more cameras tho. The sets I have them on don't get worked. So I move them after a few days to a week and will that set gets worked thin. Lol but they are a great tool as azpredatorhunter side above.

Hunt hard & trap even harder


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently have a dozen trail cameras that I use for scouting deer and then once the rut is over, I move them to cover some of my trapping sets. I generally prefer to use Bushnell Trophy cameras. I always have 2 SD memory chips for every camera so I can change chips without having to remove the camera.

I frequently catch the raccoons on camera, but the opossums don't trigger the cameras very often. Though I know we are overrun with these grinners because I have caught 18 opossum in the last month. Frequently catch double opossum in my coyote traps.

I did catch a coyote on camera that must have been well educated about traps. He would reach over the log from the back side to steal the bait out of the hole.

I find that the best way to setup the trail cameras is to have them about waist high and at least 10 yards from what you want to see. If you really want to see some interesting things on a trail camera, toss a bright white salt block out along the edge of a field. Every animal around comes by to inspect it. Funny to watch a bobcat try to figure out what it's stalking.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jon...thanks I may buy a couple of Bushnells.

To add to your white salt block....

When their is no snow on the ground we often place a piece of white cloth on the fenceline. When its first their we get quite a few yotes come along. That sock is the point on the V. At the base about 10 yards off the fence line is scent post. On the other other side of the fenceline is the same setup. Yes 4 sets are made. Early in the season (november) this works fairly well on young male yotes.

The key is location of the white cloth. No fence line works. It must be high and below thier should be plenty of cow trails on both sides of the fence and a vehicle trail always helps. Like any set, we always do a 360 look before we take action.


----------

